# Was Tolkien a Christian?



## Hamalas (Jun 9, 2009)

I have greatly enjoyed and benefited from J.R.R. Tolkien's work; first by reading the Lord of the Rings and now as I dig more into his scholarly work and life. Yet one biographical question still eludes me: was Tolkien a Christian? I know that he firmly embraced Catholic teachings after his mother Mable converted. I also don't feel the need that so many Protestants do to make Lewis and Tolkien after our own image. However I am curious to know what y'all think after your study of this matter. His work contains undeniable elements of Christian thought but what about the man himself? What say ye?


----------



## lukebailey (Jun 9, 2009)

Despite the Catholicism, I admit I've always considered him a Christian. Will be interesting to see the answers here.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've always thought of him as a Christian man. 

Lewis thought alot of him.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybe he was, maybe he wasn't.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 9, 2009)

He was a devout Roman Catholic, and as edifying as his writings are, they are consistent with Roman doctrine and ideology.

Theognome


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 9, 2009)

What we _do_ and _can_ know is that he lived and died in the Roman church. Anything beyond this will just be speculation.

At the risk of making an unpopular statement, I am often bewildered by the sometimes frequent curiosity I encounter as to whether some popular dead person was "in their heart of hearts" a Christian. These are things we simply cannot/do not know, and are things which, frankly, it will not benefit us one way or the other to know. God alone knows the heart. Regarding a popular author such as Tolkein, I would submit the better question is not, "Was Tolkein a Christian in his heart," but rather (regardless of his heart), "Do his works reflect Christian values which we can promote?"


----------



## Philip (Jun 9, 2009)

Having read his letters, studied several biographies, and done much digging into the life and thought of one of the most creative minds of the last century, I have concluded that Tolkien was, indeed, a Christian.

The first point in his favor was when I learned that it was his influence primarily that God used to bring C. S. Lewis to Christ. His advice to his sons in his letters was practical, but biblical.

Interestingly, Tolkien developed a theology of imagination that stated that we as humans create because we are created in God's image. Therefore, the writer or storyteller (particularly in imaginative writing) is closest to the image of God because he is creating, in a sense, _ex nihilo_ using the mind that God has given him.

He also made the death and resurrection of Christ the centerpiece in his theory of _eucatastrophe_--a sudden and unexpected change for the better. His idea was that in the story of God's people, the death and resurrection of Christ was just such a eucatastrophe. All hope seemed lost and then Christ rose. To Tolkien, all good writing would reflect the greater story presented in the Gospels by having the element of eucatastrophe.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 9, 2009)

Tolkien was as Roman Catholic as they come. He was an old-school traditionalist, deeply disappointed with the reforms of the Second Vatican Council. He was also disappointed that he had never succeeded in converting C.S. Lewis to the Roman Catholic faith, believing as he did that there is ordinarily no salvation for those not in communion with Rome.


----------



## bradofshaw (Jun 9, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> His work contains undeniable elements of Christian thought but what about the man himself? What say ye?



What can we know besides what we know? You said yourself about the testimony in his writing, but perhaps the testimony in his church membership speaks louder than the words he wrote. One day we will know for sure, now we can only speculate.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 9, 2009)

Even the writings of Mormons and Jehovah's Witnesses contain "undeniable elements of Christian thought."


----------



## historyb (Jun 9, 2009)

I always thought JRR was a Christian


----------



## Theognome (Jun 9, 2009)

P. F. Pugh said:


> Having read his letters, studied several biographies, and done much digging into the life and thought of one of the most creative minds of the last century, I have concluded that Tolkien was, indeed, a Christian.
> 
> The first point in his favor was when I learned that it was his influence primarily that God used to bring C. S. Lewis to Christ. His advice to his sons in his letters was practical, but biblical.
> 
> ...



Based purely on his writings (which I am also familiar with), I can agree that they do fit within Roman doctrine- nothing you noted above is outside of Roman orthodoxy. Also, keep in mind that eucatastrophe was defined as a literary device and not a theological one; and although it is true he described Christ as the prime example, it was done so in terms of literary value along with other examples from historic literature.

As others have noted already, we are not in any kind of position to determine his final rest- only the legacy he left behind and it's comparative Christian value. And, although many sound Biblical principles are found in it, others are denied. remember that a key element to the Gospels is trust in Christ alone- something that is definitely not pervasive in his work. 

Theognome


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just because the Roman Catholic church is a false church that doesn't mean all those in it are defacto-nonchristians. I agree with Calvin that there is a church within the Roman Church.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 9, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> Just because the Roman Catholic church is a false church that doesn't mean all those in it are defacto-nonchristians. I agree with Calvin that there is a church within the Roman Church.



No one here would deny that, I think. However, those Christians within the RCC usually are not orthodox (from the RCC point-of-view) arch-traditionalists. Tolkien believed what the RCC (at least the old-school, anti-Protestant, pre-Vatican II RCC) taught, to a tee. Moreover, he was extremely knowledgeable of RCC dogma -- and so he does not have 'ignorance' on his side. I think we have here reason to believe that this man was not a Christian.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 9, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> > Just because the Roman Catholic church is a false church that doesn't mean all those in it are defacto-nonchristians. I agree with Calvin that there is a church within the Roman Church.
> ...



It may be more correct to state that his work staunchly reflects pre-Vatican II Roman doctrine and does not support a Protestant (much less Reformed) view of Biblical thought. However, this does not give license to overtly state unbelief on his part- this is not a judgment given to individuals, but are rather part and parcel with the keys to the Kingdom and should be handled with appropriate fear.

Theognome


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 9, 2009)

Theognome said:


> It may be more correct to state that his work staunchly reflects pre-Vatican II Roman doctrine and does not support a Protestant (much less Reformed) view of Biblical thought. However, this does not give license to overtly state unbelief on his part- this is not a judgment given to individuals, but are rather part and parcel with the keys to the Kingdom and should be handled with appropriate fear.



That is why I said that we have _reason to *believe*_, rather than "we KNOW that..." None of us can claim knowledge here, but there is here justification for the belief.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 9, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > It may be more correct to state that his work staunchly reflects pre-Vatican II Roman doctrine and does not support a Protestant (much less Reformed) view of Biblical thought. However, this does not give license to overtly state unbelief on his part- this is not a judgment given to individuals, but are rather part and parcel with the keys to the Kingdom and should be handled with appropriate fear.
> ...



That's reasonable, based on the Reformed profession. Thanks for pointing that out.

Theognome


----------



## Zenas (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't know.


----------



## Philip (Jun 10, 2009)

When in doubt, I prefer to err on the side of grace. At the very least, his theology on writing is a great contribution to Christian thought on the subject. Reformed theology, aside from John Bunyan, is sadly lacking in the area of great writers of fiction. Most great Christian authors have either been Anglican or Roman Catholic, so what they lack in theology, they make up for in their carrying out of the cultural mandate, methinks.

Not that good fiction cancels out bad theology, by any means, just thought I'd point out that very few Christian authors are orthodox in their theology. I seriously have more questions about George MacDonald's salvation (the "Optimistic Calvinist" as Chesterton called him) than about Tolkien's.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it comes down to this: are there some in the RCC who trust in and cleave to Christ despite the falsity of the sacramental system they are involved in? If one answers that in the affirmative, then one can more clearly ask regarding Tolkien.

There was a history of bitterness in his mother's Protestant family over her conversion to the RCC, and this embittered him against Protestants. I know some professing Reformed who are bitter against Baptists, especially IFBs, and others who decline to affirm the validity of Reformed Baptist ordinations and churches (though allowing them as genuine Christians). We all struggle with varying kinds and degrees of remaining corruption, in both heart and doctrine.

JRRT also had a strong dislike of hippies, who positively _loved_ him and his books — for the spiritual vision he held forth.

Myself, I strongly hope to see him in the kingdom, though I am not _certain_ I will. I have benefitted greatly from his vision.

Steve


----------

